# Ich will kein Balletthöschen anziehen !



## würfelglück (28. August 2005)

So gerne ich enge Radhosen bei Frauen sehe, so wenig möchte ich mich damit sehen lassen. 
Und was andere Männer tragen ist mir letztlich egal.

Bislang gabs auch keine großen Probleme, Radunterhose von Tschibo und Co. und irgendeine x-beliebige Short drüber und ein T-shirt dazu.
Im Winter entsprechend irgendwelche lange Klamotten.

Ich düse lieber ohne Gerolsteiner-, Telekom- oder Festina-Krempel durch die Gegend. Das überlasse ich gerne Berufsradfahrern.

Ich habe aber leider noch keine Hose gefunden, mit der ich nicht am Sattel hängenbleibe. Letzte Woche hat es mich wieder abgeworfen, weil ich mit Clickies einfach nicht mehr zurück auf den Sattel gekommen bin.

Klar, mit den Balletthöschen mit Einsatz passiert das nicht und manche Frau findet's auch noch sexy, aber wohlfühlen tu ich mich damit nicht.

Gibt es Hosen, mit denen ich nicht hinterm Sattel hängenbleibe, aber dennoch "zivil" gekleidet bin ?

(Die müßten ja irgendwie im Schritt eng sein und ansonsten locker - geht wohl nicht so einfach...)

Gruß von Würfelglück


----------



## alöx (28. August 2005)

> manche Frau findet's auch noch sexy



Wer hat dir das denn gesteckt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## würfelglück (28. August 2005)

Die war schon älter und hat mit ihrem weißen Stock auf mich gezeigt, ich hab das dann mal so interpretiert.


----------



## hotzemott (28. August 2005)

Ich habe noch keinen Biker mit Balletthöschen gesehen, die meisten haben RADhosen an, wie es sie im Prinzip schon ewig gibt, bei denen am wenigsten scheuert und mit denen man am wenigsten hängen bleibt. Ob das sexy ist oder nicht hängt vom Inhalt ab und ist erstmal ziemlich egal weil es hier eigentlich um Funktion geht.

Bei Baggies sollten die Hosenbeine bissl länger und der Schnitt nicht zu weit sein, dann sollte da auch nichts hängenbleiben. Einfach mal paar Hosen im Laden durchprobieren. Wenn der Schnitt der Baggy eher eng ist ist ein etwas elastischer Stoff/elastische Einsätze nicht verkehrt.

Hotzemott


----------



## alöx (28. August 2005)

Ich versteh echt nicht wozu man so ne Hosen braucht... hab noch nie das Bedürftnis gehabt sowas anzuziehen.... ihr seid komisch.


----------



## würfelglück (28. August 2005)

Ich empfinde enge RADHOSEN nur wie Balletthosen, deswegen ziehe ich sie nicht gerne an. 
Ich habe ja schon bemerkt, daß die funktionell besser sind, möchte aber lieber normale weite Hosen anziehen. Falle dann aber öfter auf die Schnauze.
Es tut mir leid, das ich so schwer zu verstehen bin...

@alöx
ups, hab spät geschaltet. Grade Deine Bilder geguckt... Soweit bin ich leider nicht.


----------



## pongi (28. August 2005)

üben?
ich fahre in der zwischenzeit auf trainingsrunden nur noch mit engen wurstpellen. hab mich am anfang auch nicht wohlgefühlt da ich sonst ehe der baggy-typ bin. aber man gewöhnt sich schnell daran.
wenn ich nur so zum genuss fahre dann zieh ich mir einfach eine leichte shorts über die bikehose. dann hab ich den "komfort" des sitzpolsters und das aussehen der shorts.

aber warum bleibst du da am sattel hängen? trägst du so extreme baggys? zieh die shorts mal richtig an. nicht den bund zwischen den knien, sondern über den hüften. dann wird das schon


----------



## würfelglück (28. August 2005)

@pongi
Ne, eher normale Shorts. Zuletzt diese Aldi-MTB-Dinger.
Wenn ich den Sattel lege artis für harmloses Terrain einstelle und doch mal bei ner Stufe komplett hinter den Sattel gehe, bleibe ich öfters hängen.


----------



## BikinPie (28. August 2005)

Ich trage zu dem Baletthöschen immer ein rosa Rüschenröckchen. 

Wieso assozierst du enge Bikeklamotten von Mountainbikern direkt mit sonem hässlichen Werbezeuch ? Scheinst dich bis jetzt echt davor zu fürchten wie der Teufel das Weihwasser. Auf Rennen sehe ich sowas häufiger. Aber wenn ich so normal durch den Wald heize, dann sehe ich so was sogut wie nie. 
Rennradler kaufen sich eher sowas - warum auch immer ....
Ansonsten habe ja schon etliche andere hier super Vorschläge gemacht. 

Ich meine zudem es gibt genug Hosen die angezogen hässlich aussehen an einem. Ich habe sowas noch im Schrank liegen *grusel*.


Grüsse


----------



## Walroß (28. August 2005)

Hi,
Ich zieh immer über meine Radhose eine 10-Euro Hose drüber. Das hat den Vorteil, das bei einem Sturz nur die billige Hose hinüber ist. Und der Wurstpelleneffekt ist weg. Man muss zwar ein bißchen suchen, bis man eine findet, die nicht so weit ist, dass man ständig hängen bleibt, aber ab und zu gibt es beim Karstadt oder so schon ganz brauchbare Sachen.


----------



## alöx (28. August 2005)

Hm Jungs.. ihr redet hier vom Hängenbleiben. Wo bleibt ihr denn hängen? Nicht etwa am Sattel? Nein... also da ich nun doch öfter mal DH fahre und der Sattel da auch nicht gerade gaaanz unten ist ... naja ich bin irgendwann am Anfang mal hängen geblieben das aber schon lange vorbei...  Also bitte bitte... tut euch den gefallen und tragt sowas nicht. Ihr wisst garnicht wie doof das aussieht... 


pardon... ich bin jetzt wech


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.diggler80 (29. August 2005)

WahlLemgone schrieb:
			
		

> Ich trage zu dem Baletthöschen immer ein rosa Rüschenröckchen.  Grüsse



Wow, noch ein TüTü Freund hier im Forum.


----------



## Maggo (29. August 2005)

von cannondale gibts ne short mit dem namen nebula. die kann man mittels schnürung enger machen im schritt. soll ganz gut funktionieren. kostet glaube ich 90.


----------



## würfelglück (29. August 2005)

Maggo schrieb:
			
		

> von cannondale gibts ne short mit dem namen nebula. die kann man mittels schnürung enger machen im schritt. soll ganz gut funktionieren. kostet glaube ich 90.


Aha, dem werde ich nachgehen. (Vielleicht ist das Cannondale-Logo ja auch nur winzig)
Danke


----------



## tobox (29. August 2005)

moin,

gibts net irgnedwelche shorts mit einsatz? das würd mir irgendwie taugen auf so radhosen hab ich nämlich auch kein bock was evl. an meinen jungen 19 jahren liegen mag wer weis naja ich geh nu ne runde drehn bis denn


----------



## dubbel (29. August 2005)

würfelglück schrieb:
			
		

> ...und irgendeine x-beliebige Short drüber.


statt irgendeiner short lieber ein paar passend geschnittene beikshorts. 
und davon gibts neben cannondale ja noch fox, sugoi, pearl izumi, hind, oakley, ...



			
				tobox schrieb:
			
		

> gibts net irgnedwelche shorts mit einsatz?


doch. siehe oben.


----------



## tobox (29. August 2005)

so eben back von der kleinen runde 
und siehe da schon nen post von dubbel sehr fein   

oky dubbel ich werd mich mal noch soner short umsehn ich danke dir für die auskunft 
gruß tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pongi (29. August 2005)

wenn du beim downhill am sattelhängen bleibst liegt das meiner meinung nach an der technik, nicht an der hose.
zumal du ja auch sagst,dass deine hose nicht sehr weit geschnitten ist. mach den sattel ein wenig runter und übe. 

bei h&m gibt es auch immer wieder recht günstige sportshorts. die hab ich ab und an über meiner "wurstpelle" an. gerade bei fahrten die im biergarten o.ä. enden.


----------



## AlexRookie (29. August 2005)

Die engen Radhosen mag ich auch nicht. 
Ich hab die hier:

http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...=&detailArtikel=1&limitstart=0&ArtikelID=5965

geht anders als im Bild bis zu den Knien.


----------



## Silent (29. August 2005)

Also bei der Sattelposition bleibt man auch mit Radhosen am Sattel hängen.
Mach dem mal bei diversen Fahrsituationen runter, dann klappt es auch mit dem Sattel


----------



## skyphab (29. August 2005)

Ich hab nix gegen die engen Höschen, das einzige was fehlt sind Taschen.



			
				AlexRookie schrieb:
			
		

> Die engen Radhosen mag ich auch nicht.
> Ich hab die hier:
> 
> http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...=&detailArtikel=1&limitstart=0&ArtikelID=5965
> ...



 Hätten die dem den Helm nicht mal richtig aufsetzen können, bevor sie das Foto gemacht haben?


----------



## AlexRookie (29. August 2005)

Tja... 
Immerhin trägt er als Fotovorbild einen?
Schief tragen ist total in?
So eine Art Hiphop-Helm?

Ich ruf mal an und frag'....


----------



## Kermit_t_f (29. August 2005)

Hab ne Freeride Short von Sunshine, der Name war irgendwas mit X, keine Ahnung.
Auf jeden Fall ist die an den Beinen schön eng anliegend und auch nicht allzu schwer. Besteht zwar aus dickem Cordura und ist dementsprechend nicht besonders atmungsaktiv, aber bis 25° kein Problem


----------



## würfelglück (29. August 2005)

Silent schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei der Sattelposition bleibt man auch mit Radhosen am Sattel hängen.
> Mach dem mal bei diversen Fahrsituationen runter, dann klappt es auch mit dem Sattel


Ja richtig, manchmal war ich zu faul zum Absenken. Die richtige Geometrie zu finden bei *100cm Schrittlänge * ist aber auch nicht einfach.

@(fast)all:
Ich werde mal Markenhosen anschauen/ anprobieren/ kaufen. Die Paßform der Aldi-MTB-Kollektion ist vermutlich suboptimal. Danke schonmal für die konkreten Tips.


----------



## oldenburger (29. August 2005)

also ich trag auch nicht so gerne solche radlerhosen...
deswegen zieh ich meist noch eine jogginghose drüber.
ist eine etwas bessere von hummel [->handball].habs mal ausprobiert und ist ganz gut zu tragen. von weitem sieht die aus wie eine schwarze faltenhose, also fast wie eine anzughose. 
die ist obenrum etwas enger und an den beinen etwas lockerer also liegt nicht ganz fest an.


----------



## daniel77 (29. August 2005)

oldenburger schrieb:
			
		

> deswegen zieh ich meist noch eine jogginghose drüber.
> habs mal ausprobiert und ist ganz gut zu tragen. von weitem sieht die aus wie eine schwarze faltenhose, also fast wie eine anzughose.



 
Da will ich aber `nen Foto von sehen


----------



## würfelglück (29. August 2005)

> Goooooogle-Anzeigen
> Herrenstrumpfhosen
> Strumpfhosen für Männer von Ergee oder Collanto online bestellen
> www.socken-struempfe-shop.de


Großer Gott, ich hab erst jetzt gesehen, was für eine "sponsered link" man mir weiter oben reingedrückt hat !
klickt das bloß nicht an ! Ihr werdet erblinden !

Eine Warnung von Würfelglück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## langlang (30. August 2005)

würfelglück schrieb:
			
		

> Ja richtig, manchmal war ich zu faul zum Absenken. Die richtige Geometrie zu finden bei *100cm Schrittlänge * ist aber auch nicht einfach.
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## würfelglück (30. August 2005)

@langlang (Nomen est omem ?)

100cm Schrittlänge bei nur 195cm Gesamtgröße. 
(Dabei würden die Beine wohl selbst für 205cm noch reichen)
Hosen gerne in 38er Längen (Gibts tatsächlich von G-Star)

Keine Ahnung was meine Eltern sich dabei gedacht haben, wirklich praktisch ist das jedenfalls nicht. 
Das AMS hat 22" und baut glücklicherweise sowieso schon tierisch hoch. Mit Rizer und steilerem Vorbau gehts jetzt mit der Überhöhung.

Gruß von Würfelglück


----------



## mutze__ (30. August 2005)

Habe mir die Specialized Enduro Short geholt. Ist nicht zu eng aber auch nicht zu weit. Kostet zwar ca 85 sind aber eigentlich auch zwei Hosen(incl. der Innenhose mit Polster). Und ich finde sie sieht top aus.

... habe jetzt nicht alle Beiträge gelesen, deshalb weiß ich jetzt nicht ob die Hosenfrage schon geklärt ist?!?!


----------



## LB2 (30. August 2005)

Wie wär's denn mit Baletthöschen und Helmmützchen?
Also ne, als ich in den achtzigern mal auf's Mauntänbaik gekommen bin hab ich mir auch nicht träumen lassen, dass es mal so endet.
Zum Thema. ich bin selbst 1,90m und SL 98cm, also auch nicht gerade ein Wachstumsverweigerer. Habe mir gerade die 2.Hose von Spacejunks.com geholt. Wenn die euch nicht helfen könne, dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr...


----------



## Deleted 39826 (30. August 2005)

alöx schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat dir das denn gesteckt?



vielleicht sollte sollte ersich mal die beine braeuen lassen und dann auch rasieren. eingeoelt, massiert und rasiert, sehen dann auch die lycras sexy an ihm aus


----------



## Tifftoff (30. August 2005)

Hallo würfelglück,
ich hab auch so deformierte Maße:
100cm Schrittlänge, 197cm Körpergrösse
Normale Jeans 38er Länge kauff ich bei Mustang
Mtb: 22 Zoll, Rennrad 63er Rahmen.
Vorbau: sehr steil


----------



## bigmad (14. September 2005)

Hier sind mal 101cm bei 201cm Gesamtgrösse. 

Das hängenbleiben kenne ich auch, fahr zur Zeit noch ein Focus Ltd. Hardtail mit 54cm Höhe und Thomson Monsterlange Stütze  

Hab jetzt 'ne Camouflage Short (Desert) by MilTec in XXL, die ist perfekt, d.h. genug Freiheit aber schlackert nix rum. 

Bin aber auch sportliche 102-104kg und mit Arsch, wenn MANN also eher leptosom gebaut ist, rutscht man bei der dann durch


----------



## Astaroth (14. September 2005)

Servus,
ich weiß nicht warum ihr euch so anstellt? Geht ihr auf Modenschau wen ihr mit dem Bike unterwegs seid? 
Ich für meinen Teil komme mit den "normalen" Radhosen sehr gut zurecht und wenn ich ehrlich bin hab ich mir auch noch keine Gedanken darüber gemacht wie ich damit aussehe, den für mich ist es wichtiger damit ich gut biken kann. Was nochmals das Aussehen angeht da meinte meine bessere Hälfte  ich sehe damit sexy aus  !
Naja vielleicht kauf ich mir nächstes Frühjaht doch noch eine Short den die haben ja den grossen Vorteil das sie eine oder mehrere Taschen haben und das geht mir bei der "normalen" Radhose doch ein wenig ab!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## würfelglück (15. September 2005)

Astaroth schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> ich weiß nicht warum ihr euch so anstellt? Geht ihr auf Modenschau wen ihr mit dem Bike unterwegs seid?


Es ist  nicht so sehr die Sorge, daß ich etwas anziehe was andere blöd finden. 
Ich finde eher die Vorstellung unangenehm, jemand könnte davon ausgehen, daß ich das freiwillig anziehe und dabei auch noch schön finden würde.
Ich finde knallenge Radhosen aber explizit nur bei Frauen schön.

Auf der Suche nach einer besseren Hose bin ich trotz aller guten Tips noch nicht wirklich fündig geworden. Ohne Anprobieren eine Hose im E-net zu bestellen bringe ich bislang nicht fertig. Die MTB-Aldi-Varianten machen allerdings mit einem Gürtel versehen und ordentlich hochgezogen schon deutlich weniger Ärger. Ich hatte wohl auch eine Pechsträhne bzgl. Hängenbleiben.

Dank und Gruß von Würfelglück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riddick (16. September 2005)

Ich glaub' ich sollte mir auch andere Bike-Klamotten zulegen. Hab' vorhin meinen Sohn in den Kindergarten gebracht, und da fragt mich so ein Knirps, ob ich Taucher wäre, weil ich so angezogen bin (Trägerhose, Trikot, Arm- und Beinlinge).   Mein Kleiner hat das dann aber schnell geklärt.   

Aber um auf's eigentliche Thema zurückzukommen: mir ist völlig egal, ob "Andere" denken könnten, dass ich die engen Bikeklamotten gerne anziehe. Die Teile erfüllen hervorragend ihren Zweck und das ist für mich die Hauptsache. Meint ihr vielleicht, ein Michael Schuhmacher macht sich Gedanken darüber, was andere Leute über seinen Renn-Overall sagen könnten?   Für die Zeit, in der der jeweilige Sport ausgeführt wird, werden eben die entsprechenden Klamotten dazu angezogen - der Karateka trägt seinen Gi, der Golfer seine neckischen Schuhe, Ringer ihr Trikot (was auch nicht gerade eine Augenweide ist), u.s.w.

Wer sich zuviel Gedanken über die Meinung anderer macht, sollte m.E. verstärkt an seinem Selbstvertrauen arbeiten. Andere denken eh' über einen, was sie wollen, egal, welche Klamotten man trägt.   

Riddick


----------



## Astaroth (16. September 2005)

Servus,
ganz deiner Meinung Riddick!!!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## dubbel (16. September 2005)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Meint ihr vielleicht, ein Michael Schuhmacher macht sich Gedanken darüber, was andere Leute über seinen Renn-Overall sagen könnten?  Für die Zeit, in der der jeweilige Sport ausgeführt wird, werden eben die entsprechenden Klamotten dazu angezogen - der Karateka trägt seinen Gi, der Golfer seine neckischen Schuhe, Ringer ihr Trikot (was auch nicht gerade eine Augenweide ist), u.s.w.


du vergisst: 
beim beiken gibts nun mal die alternative zwischen enge und flatterig. 
und beides kann funktionell sein. 

ein weites ringertrikot hab ich noch nirgends gesehen.


----------



## würfelglück (16. September 2005)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> ... mir ist völlig egal, ob "Andere" denken könnten, dass ich die engen Bikeklamotten gerne anziehe. Die Teile erfüllen hervorragend ihren Zweck und das ist für mich die Hauptsache. Meint ihr vielleicht, ein Michael Schuhmacher macht sich Gedanken darüber, was andere Leute über seinen Renn-Overall sagen könnten?   Für die Zeit, in der der jeweilige Sport ausgeführt wird, werden eben die entsprechenden Klamotten dazu angezogen - der Karateka trägt seinen Gi, der Golfer seine neckischen Schuhe, Ringer ihr Trikot (was auch nicht gerade eine Augenweide ist), u.s.w.
> 
> Wer sich zuviel Gedanken über die Meinung anderer macht, sollte m.E. verstärkt an seinem Selbstvertrauen arbeiten. Andere denken eh' über einen, was sie wollen, egal, welche Klamotten man trägt.
> 
> Riddick


Ah, ja, endlich ein verhaltenstherapeutischer Ansatz der sich meiner schwerwiegenden Hosenproblematik widmet !  

Hautenge gesäßmuskelbetonende Radhosen als Ausdruck des Selbstvertrauens. Daran sollte ich wirklich arbeiten...  

Ich denke ich verstehe den Hinweis richtig, aber macht Euch mal nicht zu viel Sorgen.
1. -erscheint mir eine absolute geschmackliche Autonomie nicht besonders erstrebenswert.
2. -Ist mir vor meinen eigenen Erfahrungen mit dem Hängenbleiben hinter dem Sattel der Sinn der hautengen Radhosen verschlossen gewesen.
3. -Bezweifel ich, das die meisten engen Radhosen nur getragen werden, weil sie besonders praktisch sind.
4. -Scheint es bessere Schnitte bei Hosen zu geben und mein Problemchen somit lösbar.
5. -Habe ich bereits mein Selbstvertrauen und die Toleranz meiner Mitmenschen radikal ausgetestet und mit Balletthöschen einige Touren absolviert.

Trotzdem noch eine kritische Eigenanalyse:

-Ich bin nicht grade der geborene Papagei. Ich möchte meistens möglichst wenig mit meiner Kleidung aussagen. Ein voll ausstaffierter Radfahrer ist allerding schon deutlich uniformiert. Zusammen mit einem gequälten verbissenen Gesichtausdruck und den passenden Flüchen gegenüber anderen behindernden Verkehrsteilnehmern sind Radtrikots bei mir negativ besetzt. Wenn funktionell gleichwertig erscheint mir einfach lockere universelle Freizeitkleidung neutraler. Ich trainiere nicht für die WM und möchte das auch nicht ausstrahlen. Ich möchte auch nicht, daß jemand glaubt, ich fände meinen Körper besonders toll und möchte das jedem zeigen. Ich bin ganz gerne unauffällig.
Mangelndes Selbstvertrauen eben...

Gruß von Würfelglück


----------



## hotzemott (16. September 2005)

würfelglück schrieb:
			
		

> 3. -Bezweifel ich, das die meisten engen Radhosen nur getragen werden, weil sie besonders praktisch sind.


Weshalb denn sonst?

Gut, ich verstehe, wenn nicht jeder mit engen Radhosen durch die Gegend fahren und sich danach womöglich in den Biergarten setzen will oder einem die Race-Optik nicht so zusagt. Was du hier mit deinen Balletthosen hast verstehe ich aber echt nicht. Körperbetonte Kleidung gibt es mittlerweile fast überall, ist insofern auch nix besonderes mehr.

Viel Spaß beim Biken trotzdem!
Hotzemott


----------



## trickn0l0gy (16. September 2005)

würfelglück schrieb:
			
		

> Großer Gott, ich hab erst jetzt gesehen, was für eine "sponsered link" man mir weiter oben reingedrückt hat !
> klickt das bloß nicht an ! Ihr werdet erblinden !
> 
> Eine Warnung von Würfelglück


Wieso?    Kann ich gar nicht nachvollziehen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## würfelglück (16. September 2005)

Nur zum nachvollziehen, das da erschien bei mir zuerst:


----------



## studentx600 (16. September 2005)

...extrem schwul...!


----------



## carmin (18. September 2005)

Moin,

als ich dereinst mit Helm angefangen habe, fragte ein Kumpel auch etwas lästerlich, ob ich denn nun auch so ein Käppi tragen wolle.  Nun, ich habe dann tatsächlich noch mal einige Wochen drauf verzichtet.  Aber inzwischen finde ich mich mit Helm mindestens doppelt so schön.  (Weitere Steigerungen wären denkbar, wenn er das komplette Gesicht abdecken würde.)

These 1: Selbstempfinden ist weitgehend fremdgesteuert...





			
				würfelglück schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde eher die Vorstellung unangenehm, jemand könnte davon ausgehen, daß ich das freiwillig anziehe und dabei auch noch schön finden würde.


These 2: Mode ist einfach Gewöhnung.  Vor zwanzig Jahren hätte man in Lycra in Biergärten noch Aufsehen erregt, heute gibts nichts Normaleres.



			
				würfelglück schrieb:
			
		

> Auf der Suche nach einer besseren Hose bin ich trotz aller guten Tips noch nicht wirklich fündig geworden.


Um noch einen weiteren Tip aus carmins beliebter Trickkiste anzufügen: Zieh doch mal Dein Balletthöschen über die Schlappershorts!  Dann sieht sie schon nicht mehr nach Balletthöschen aus, und an der Shorts kannst nicht mehr hängenbleiben.  Wolltest Du nicht schon immer mal Trendsetter sein?


----------



## manne (18. September 2005)

würfelglück schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> (Die müßten ja irgendwie im Schritt eng sein und ansonsten locker - geht wohl nicht so einfach...)



Hi Würfelglück,

doch, geht: mit Hosenträgern! 

Würde außerdem nicht so eine Schlabber-Joggingstyle-hose, sondern was aus dem Trekking-/Kletter-Bereich (oder halt speziell Bike) empfehlen, z.B. die Crinkle Crag oder Vertec Pant von Jack Wolfskin, 1. ist schön vorgeformt, braucht aber unbedingt Träger, 2. ist durch die elastischen Einsätze sehr angenehm.

MfG Manne


----------



## Riddick (18. September 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> du vergisst:
> beim beiken gibts nun mal die alternative zwischen enge und flatterig.
> und beides kann funktionell sein.


Wenn Du mir 'ne "flatterige" Hose zeigst, die ein wirklich gutes Sitzpolster -  vergleichbar mit dem der teuren Assos Hosen - hat, würde ich die sofort kaufen.   


@Würfelglück

Die Aussage war nicht explizit auf Dich bezogen. War eher allgemein gehalten, da ich schon öfter Beiträge im Forum gelesen habe, in denen die Leute erklärten, sie hätten Probleme mit ihren Klamotten (z.B. "mit Aldi Klamotten in die Öffentlichkeit", etc.).Ich versteh' das eben nicht, da ich für die meisten Personen beim Biken nur für Sekunden zu sehen bin und die mich dann durch die Montur wahrscheinlich eh' nicht erkennen würden (hab' ich schon bei etlichen Kollegen gemerkt, die mich erst erkannten, als ich Brille und Helm abgenommen hatte). Aber egal, soll jeder das tragen, was er meint. 

Riddick


----------



## Petz33 (18. September 2005)

Hi
Hab mir vor kurzem eine Nike Team Discovery Hose gekauft und...ich ziehe sie auch beim Mountainbiken an. Noch schlimmer: Fand die Hose so geil, dass ich mir sofort noch eine zweite holen war. (gabs gerade im Ausverkauf, und xxl scheint wohl eher wenige hier zu haben).

Da ich nicht gerade der schlankste bin, weiss ich, dass es ziemlich unsexy aussieht. Ich zieh die engen Hosen einfach nur an, weil sie für meinen Geschmack das beste sind. Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt doof, dabei zu denken irgendwer könnte jetzt meinen ich sei schwul, weil ich sowas trage.    Eitel mag ja eine Tugend (?) sein die mir nicht angeboren ist, aber wechselt ihr dann auch bei jedem Bikekauf eure Bikeklamotten, weils sie in der Farbe nicht mehr zum neuen Bike passen und irgendwer denken könnte, ihr hättet einen scheiss modegeschmack???

Hab allerdings auch eine normale baggy und eine 3/4 Baggy. Die normale ist von Gore, hat Sitzkissen das angeklettet wird (nutze aber nur Unterhosen mit Sitzpolster), 3/4 ist von Giordana. Beide sitzen eigentlich ziemlich gut, hängen bleibt man nur, wenn man sich dumm anstellt (würde man dann allerdings auch mit lycra). Nachteil ist halt, dass sich die hose dann doch mal verzieht: Naht spürt man dann durch Sitzpolster nicht, allerdings wird dann plötzlich ein Bein enger beim pedalieren...das stört mich dann etwas.

Insgesamt sind die baggys wärmer und kommen bei mir nur zum einsatz wenns etwas kühler wird. 

Anderer Vorteil von baggys sind die bessere dämpfung wenn mal äste ans bein klatschen. Kann mit lycras schon mal weh tun.   

Im grossen und ganzen fahr ich die meiste Zeit mit lycras durch die Gegend, ist mir egal was jetzt einer denkt wenn er mich im discovery ballethöschen auf meinem 120er stumpi sieht. Man muss manchmal anecken um etwas zu bewegen.    Hauptsache ich fühl mich wohl, oder nicht?

Um ehrlich zu sein hab ich mich auch zu Anfang etwas gescheut diese Teile anzuziehen. Wie soll denn mein dicker arsch bloss in so einem dünnen engen stoffteil aussehen. Die paar ersten male wars mir dann jedes mal peinlich, wenn ich irgendwo in bikehose einem anderen zweibeinigen wesen begegnet bin...bis mir auffiel: es schaut doch niemand blöd. Jetzt fühl ich mich einfach wohl in den engen shorts. Halten den Muskel schön warm, es verzieht sich nichts während der Fahrt und Taschen brauch ich eh keine, dafür ist Satteltasche und Camelbak mit dabei. 

Gut, jetzt hab ich wieder viel unnützen Mist, den doch niemanden intressiert geschrieben, aber finde es doch dumm, wenn ihr biker beurteilt nur nach ihren Klamotten. Musste dabei an etwas denken was ich hier vor kurzem gelesen hab: "ich spare bei meinem bike jedes erdenkliche gramm, dann kommt bei rennen einer mit baumarktbike im holzfellerhemd und kommt 15min vor mir ins Ziel....". Manchmal sollte man halt etwas mehr Zeit mit biken verbringen als mit tunen und outfit raussuchen.   

Als wenn du baggy willst, kann ich mich eigentlich nur dem anschliessen, was die Leute vor mir dir auch geraten haben: Markenware ist einfach meistens besser im Schnitt und funktionalität. Wie ich schon sagte hab ich meine Hosen ohne antesten online bestellt, und sitzen beide super. Denke mal vor so etwas sollte man auch nicht zurückschrecken, da man einfach deutlich mehr auswahl hat.
Helfen dir bikebaggys auch nciht weiter, hilft einfach nur sattel runter. Wenn du keinen Schnellspanner hast, würd ich Sattel minimal tiefer machen, als normal. Du hast dann vielleicht nicht mehr optimale Geometrie, allerdings bist du im Gelände jederzeit "angriffsbereit", ohne hängenzubleiben...
Oder ganz einfach du kaufst dir einen schnellspanner.   

Petz


----------



## dubbel (18. September 2005)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du mir 'ne "flatterige" Hose zeigst, die ein wirklich gutes Sitzpolster -  vergleichbar mit dem der teuren Assos Hosen - hat, würde ich die sofort kaufen.


z.B. pearl izumi "titan shorts".


----------



## würfelglück (18. September 2005)

Petz33 schrieb:
			
		

> ..., aber finde es doch dumm, wenn ihr biker beurteilt nur nach ihren Klamotten. Musste dabei an etwas denken was ich hier vor kurzem gelesen hab: "ich spare bei meinem bike jedes erdenkliche gramm, dann kommt bei rennen einer mit baumarktbike im holzfellerhemd und kommt 15min vor mir ins Ziel....". Manchmal sollte man halt etwas mehr Zeit mit biken verbringen als mit tunen und outfit raussuchen.   ´...


Hi Petz,
hier beurteilt doch keiner ernsthaft andere Biker nach den Klamotten. Es ging mir nur um meine eigene Preferenz.
Und ich hatte mir ja eher wenig Zeit mit den Klamotten gelassen und mir 2 x die Aldi-MTB-Hose gegrapscht. Das geht ja auch erstmal, jetzt habe ich schon jede Menge Alternativen gesehen und die meisten gefallen auch.
Besonders dubbels "pearl izumi titan shorts" hats mir angetan.

Gruß Würfelglück


----------



## Riddick (18. September 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> z.B. pearl izumi "titan shorts".


Danke für den Tip, die werd' ich mir mal anschauen.   

Riddick


----------



## trickn0l0gy (19. September 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> z.B. pearl izumi "titan shorts".


oder die von MSX. www.outdoor-works.de und wenn ich was langes brauche, dann ziehe ich entweder meine kletterhose von mammut an oder tatsächlich mal die schwarzen rennhosen aber was weites drüber. allerdings nur auf der wildsau. wenn ich aufm rennesel sitze kann es nicht stromlinienförmig genug sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giesbert (12. Oktober 2005)

Hi,
ich kann dieses "Problem" nachvollziehen ich würde beim biken auch nicht gerne eine hautenge Hose tragen.
Am anfang bin ich mit Jeans gefahren, was absolut nicht vernünftig geht. Danach dann eine Shorts das war auch nich das ware, da bin auch öfters hängen geblieben. 
Nun fahre ich und jogge auch mit dieser hier:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Scott-Steel-Frei...ryZ22172QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Ich kann nur sagen ein Traum! Dabei ist eine extra Radhose (mit Polsterung) die man dann drunter ziehen kann. 
Seh Universell verwendbar.


----------



## thinkingabout (9. Februar 2006)

würfelglück schrieb:
			
		

> @langlang (Nomen est omem ?)
> 
> 100cm Schrittlänge bei nur 195cm Gesamtgröße.
> (Dabei würden die Beine wohl selbst für 205cm noch reichen)
> ...




Frag mich mal,...bin 204cm, allerdings nur 96cm Beinlänge....
Wollte auch das AMS Pro, bin aber eindeutig zu lang für das Teil. Durch eine glücksfügung bin ich allerdings dadurch dann zu einen Specialized Enduro Pro gekommen,...das passt in XL!


----------



## carmin (9. Februar 2006)

Hat eigentlich jemand mal einen Biker in Balletthöschen gesehen??


----------



## bluemuc (9. Februar 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Hat eigentlich jemand mal einen Biker in Balletthöschen gesehen??



 ist das ein bild von dir???? 

delgado!!!! schau doch mal!!!!!


----------



## carmin (9. Februar 2006)

bluemuc schrieb:
			
		

> ist das ein bild von dir????


Da meine Frage rhetorisch gemeint war (... also: ich habe noch keinen gesehen), sollte sich Deine Frage von selbst beantworten 

Übrigens sind Balletthöschen fürs Biken sicherlich unpraktisch, da so schmutzempfindlich und nicht rubbelresistent.


----------



## [email protected]!t (9. Februar 2006)

im winter sind weite hosen nicht besonders tauglich wie ich finde.
weil a) die hosen kettenseitig verschmutzen und hängenbleiben und
b) die engen dinger einfach wärmer sind.

dumm aussehen tun sie aber meiner ansicht nach schon !


----------



## polo (9. Februar 2006)

hängt halt immer vom gemächt ab.


----------



## KaschmirKönig (9. Februar 2006)

das glaube ich auch, wieso soll man den frauen nicht zeigen was man hat?

diese homophobe rabulistik ist mir hier schon des öfteren aufgefallen, in der SuFu findest du eine Menge Threads die sich mit "nichteng" Hosen beschäftigen. Allerdings sollte man sich schon überlegen ob man die richtige Sportart betreibt wenn man solche Fragen stellt.


----------



## dubbel (10. Februar 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens sind Balletthöschen fürs Biken sicherlich unpraktisch, da so schmutzempfindlich und nicht dubbelresistent.


he!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AbsentMinded (10. Februar 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> he!




SCHNEENÄSSER


----------



## bluemuc (10. Februar 2006)

dubbelphobe rabulistik?


----------



## KaschmirKönig (10. Februar 2006)

ich persönlich habe vor polo mehr angst


----------



## dubbel (10. Februar 2006)

klippschulsemiotik.


----------



## polo (10. Februar 2006)

ich auch.


----------



## dubbel (10. Februar 2006)

das will ich euch auch geraten haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluemuc (10. Februar 2006)

du willst mir was radeln?


----------



## polo (10. Februar 2006)

uns?


----------



## dubbel (10. Februar 2006)

wer wen?


----------



## bluemuc (10. Februar 2006)

mit oder ohne balletthöschen?


----------



## polo (10. Februar 2006)

ohne natürlich!


----------



## Delgado (10. Februar 2006)

bluemuc schrieb:
			
		

> ist das ein bild von dir????
> 
> delgado!!!! schau doch mal!!!!!



Ich kann doch nicht überall sein ....

Stehe aber mehr auf sowas:










Wenn nur das Schwitzen nicht wär ...


----------



## bluemuc (10. Februar 2006)

nicht ohne, das hier.


----------



## Delgado (10. Februar 2006)

bluemuc schrieb:
			
		

> nicht ohne, das hier.




Kommt da noch was ....?


----------



## bluemuc (10. Februar 2006)

......

na jut:

soll heißen:  nicht ohne [frei nach gutdünken einsetzen, z.b. witz, hintergedanken, sprengstoff, ironie, sinn? ] -komma-, das = dieser thread, diese unterhaltung, diese wortspielerei, diese blödsinnige aneinanderreihung von sinnfreiheiten oder so halt - hier.

gezz iss klar, nä?

nääää???  nadannweisichaunnich

speziell für dich vielleicht: 
wer glänzen will, muss schwitzen....  

gut?? 

für die anderen: fangt schon mal an


----------



## polo (10. Februar 2006)

bluemuc schrieb:
			
		

> .
> speziell für dich vielleicht:
> wer glänzen will, muss schwitzen....


man kann sich auch mit olivenöl einreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (10. Februar 2006)

bluemuc schrieb:
			
		

> ......
> 
> 
> gezz iss klar, nä?
> ...



Versteh' einer die Frauen ..


----------



## bluemuc (10. Februar 2006)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> man kann sich auch mit olivenöl einreiben



mit balletthöschen????


----------



## bluemuc (10. Februar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Versteh' einer die Frauen ..



warum??


----------



## Delgado (10. Februar 2006)

Eben.

Hab's aufgegeben ..


----------



## bluemuc (10. Februar 2006)

ich habs gar nicht erst angefangen


----------



## ZeRoKooL (11. Februar 2006)

Radlerklamotten auf´m MTB sehen einfach nur schwul aus...


----------



## cusha (11. Februar 2006)

ZeRoKooL schrieb:
			
		

> Radlerklamotten auf´m MTB sehen einfach nur schwul aus...


dann bist du halt 'n primitiver hetero. selber schuld.


----------



## FeltBiker (11. Februar 2006)

ZeRoKooL schrieb:
			
		

> Radlerklamotten auf´m MTB sehen einfach nur schwul aus...


...sind aber auch sexy, egal welche Veranlagung man auslebt. 

Ich habe ständig den Gedanken im Hinterkopf, mit engen Radlerhosen der Geschwindigkeit verpflichtet zu sein. Genau dieser Gedanke stört mich auf dem Bike. Da will ich die Landschaft in vollen Zügen geniessen, nicht der Speed!

Sobald die neue Saison begonnen hat, bzw. die Lager der Geschäfte wieder prall mit tollen Bikeartikeln gefüllt sind kauf ich mir auch eine lässige Hose.

Gruss
Peter


----------



## bluemuc (11. Februar 2006)

FeltBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe ständig den Gedanken im Hinterkopf, mit engen Radlerhosen der Geschwindigkeit verpflichtet zu sein. Genau dieser Gedanke stört mich auf dem Bike. Da will ich die Landschaft in vollen Zügen geniessen, nicht der Speed!



interessanter gedanke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pevloc (11. Februar 2006)

> Ich habe ständig den Gedanken im Hinterkopf, mit engen Radlerhosen der Geschwindigkeit verpflichtet zu sein. Genau dieser Gedanke stört mich auf dem Bike. Da will ich die Landschaft in vollen Zügen geniessen, nicht der Speed!



Pah, auf der Suche nach Laktat und Schmerz gehts nur um Speed.


----------



## Wonko (12. Februar 2006)

ZeRoKooL schrieb:
			
		

> Radlerklamotten auf´m MTB sehen einfach nur schwul aus...


Dann kauf Dir einfach ein schönes weites Pluderhöschen, bis Deine Pubertät vorbei ist. Wenn Du dann irgendwann mal vom verklemmten, befangenen Jungchen zum erwachsenen Mann gereift bist, traust Du Dich auch bestimmt wieder, zum Sport Sportbekleidung zu tragen.


----------



## Netbiker (12. Februar 2006)

Ich frage mich schon: was ist wichtiger - dass die Kleidung ihren Zweck erfüllt oder dass ich mich irgendwelche psycho-sozialen Druck zwecks Optik usw. auferlege.


----------



## AngryApe (12. Februar 2006)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Hat eigentlich jemand mal einen Biker in Balletthöschen gesehen??









grad in anderem thread gefunden


----------



## carmin (12. Februar 2006)

AngryApe schrieb:
			
		

> grad in anderem thread gefunden


 I brich zam. Das gibts? Okay, bei Singlespeedern ist alles möglich. (Was ist das für ein Thread?)

Wobei ich inzwischen einräumen muss, kultureller Fortschritt findet in gesellschaftlichen Randgruppen statt und wird von der Mehrheit zuerst meist belächelt. Also wenn man das mit der Abriebfestigkeit noch in den Griff kriegt... Die maximale Bewegungsfreiheit und diese Spritzschutzmanschette haben was für sich.

Was ich auch noch sagen wollte:


			
				KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> diese homophobe rabulistik ist mir hier schon des öfteren aufgefallen


Meinst Du, das ist außerhalb des MTB-Sports anders? -- Wenn manch Mann Angst hat, er könne von einem "Homo" vergewaltigt werden, müssten Frauen ja ein Höllenleben haben, weil sie die ganze Zeit Angst haben müssen, von einem "Hetero" angefallen zu werden.


----------



## AngryApe (12. Februar 2006)

kuksch du dem  hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=204510

is köstlich zu lesen, vorallem wenn man bedenkt worum der thread eigentlich geht GG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sam Fisher (16. Februar 2006)

Bevor es so aussieht lieber eine weite Hose drüberziehen...


----------



## sorcees (16. Februar 2006)

Sam Fisher schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor es so aussieht lieber eine weite Hose drüberziehen... Anhang anzeigen 106682



Das ist definitiv KEIN Ballethöschen, das ist ganz klar ein Badeanzug.
Nix für Tourer oder Hetero's.
Nur für Singlespeed Profi's.


----------



## FeltBiker (17. Februar 2006)

Sam Fisher schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor es so aussieht lieber eine weite Hose drüberziehen... Anhang anzeigen 106682


----------



## bikx08V (17. Februar 2006)

Über was man sich doch alles so den Kopf zerbrechen kann ..., mir gefallen die engen Radhosen  und 
@carmin, der letzte Satz von dir, einfach nur super  , besser hättest du es nicht treffen können



> Meinst Du, das ist außerhalb des MTB-Sports anders? -- Wenn manch Mann Angst hat, er könne von einem "Homo" vergewaltigt werden, müssten Frauen ja ein Höllenleben haben, weil sie die ganze Zeit Angst haben müssen, von einem "Hetero" angefallen zu werden.


----------



## würfelglück (18. Februar 2006)

bikx08V schrieb:
			
		

> Über was man sich doch alles so den Kopf zerbrechen kann ..., mir gefallen die engen Radhosen  und
> @carmin, der letzte Satz von dir, einfach nur super  , besser hättest du es nicht treffen können


Schön, das Dir die engen Radhosen bei Männern gefallen, mir gefallen sie weiterhin eher bei Frauen. 
Und glücklicherweise gibt es für mich auch keine harten Vorteile solche Hosen anzuziehen, es sei denn aus aerodynamischen Gründen beim Zeitfahren oder zum Aufstellen von Bahnrekorden. Meine ursprünglichen Schwierigkeiten mit "Hängenbleiben" hinter dem Sattel waren letztlich modellbedingt und sind inzwischen hinfällig. 
Hier wurde es erneut erwähnt: Mit einer engen Radhose würde ich mich eher zum "Schnellfahren" verpflichtet fühlen. Außerhalb eines Wettkampfes fühle ich mich damit "overdressed". Genauso mit Gerolsteiner, Telekom und co.
Es darf doch noch erlaubt sein, weniger körperbetont Sport zu betreiben ohne als homophob zu gelten !
Sollte ich doch mal mit einem hautengen Arschkondom gesehen werden möchte ich einer bestimmten Frau gefallen - und nicht weil es so unglaublich praktisch ist...
Natürlich ziehe ich mich so an, wie ich auch nach außen wirken möchte. Ohne Berücksichtigung der Mitmenschen könnte ich natürlich auch in Pink rumlaufen und Stulpen im Winter tragen. Enge Radhosen sind zwar weniger extrem, aber genauso einfach vermeidbar. Auch ohne Kopfzerbrechen.

Gruß von Würfelglück


----------



## chris29 (18. Februar 2006)

Ich denke auch das man ausserhalb des Wettkampfes weite Klamotten tragen kann, ausser zu Training villeicht. Was ich affig finde wen Leute beim CC- Rennen in weiten Klamotten fahren. Ich ziehe beim Skifahren oder Snowboarden ja auch Funktionsklamotten an und Laufen werden die wenigsten auch ohne Jeans sondern mit Laufhose o.Ä.
Ansonsten soll jeder das anziehen was er meint, solange es keine Belästigung seiner Mitmenschen ist, so wie der Kerl im Badeanzug ein paar Posts weiter oben


----------

